
Chatbots, and how will Microsoft help us with this? - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0433/
======
mentifex
Chatbots generally answer with canned responses. It will be great when
chatbots start using persistent concepts to respond with genuine ideas
generated by true AI.

